# Tazmanian Devil aka Tazz



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is my litto brat i am still wondering what coloring he is most say that he is almost considered brindle but i dont see how that can be?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Cute little catahoula mix! (He's a merle, by the way. )


----------



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

He is actually full bred pitbull blue nose..:roll:


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

He's a cute puppy, Blue Nose, but I'm afraid you likely got suckered by someone because merle is a disqualifying fault and more often than not is the product of paper hanging and the puppy cannot be registered with any of the reputable registries like that.

Here's the UKC standard for you. 

United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


----------



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

mother and father are owned by my cousin and those dogs are pure bred pitbulls. Mother is solid white and father is solid gray. I dont think i got suckered out only because i know who the parents are.


----------



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

i also forgot to say that they were bred to be this color and specificly for hunting.. Being this color doesnt mean they are not pitbulls. I am not trying to sound rude but just because they are a certain color doesnt mean they are mixed. like i said not trying to be rude i am a very nice person.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

No actually im sure some of the guys who can explain the merle gene can speak up , but merle is not a color in this breed. The response above was accurate its bred in usually by catahoula and is a disqualifying color in any registry and wont be recognized with that color. There are some breeders breeding this color but there ethics are very questionable and they usually lie to people about how they got this color and paper hanging is usually done as well if they paper them they lie on the papers about color. Any questions on this feel free to contact reputable registrys and ask about it, UKC and ABKC dont accept this color for good reason. Not even to mention the health issues associated with this color. The mom being pure white there is a chance she is cryptic and still carrys the gene although doesnt look it , unless the dad is this color then it comes from him. Like I said there are some on here that know alot about this gene and can explain it to you better. He is a cute pup and hopefully he is loved as a pet and not bred down the line to possibly pass on other health issues associated with this color. Best of luck with him , would love to see more pictures as he grows , hope you stick around here there is a ton to learn. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute puppy!
Yep he is a merle and yep that means that somewhere along the way Catahoula Leopard dog was mixed in.It's impossible to get that color without mixing in Catahoula or any other breed that merle comes in.
While I myself love the merle color,you should never breed to produce in a breed that faults it.When you breed you breed to better a breed,not add more faults.
And Catahoula is a hunting dog as well so that should tell you right there where it came from when you said your cousin bred these for hunting.
And let me add that if a dog does not have papers then there's no way to know if it is indeed pure bred or not no matter what the parents look like.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are mixed with Catahoula leopard dogs to get that color and a true "pit bull" is not merle in color. It is a disqualifying color in the show ring. If he is going to be a catch dog or hunting dog that's great but you should NOT breed for that color. It is a BYB color to breed for so whether you know the person or not doesn't mean he knows what he is doing by breeding. I'm not trying to be an ass to you just trying to educate facts. I actually love the merle color which is why I like Catahoula's but I know better not to get a pit bull that color. He is a doll though and best of luck with him. What are your plans for him?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

here we go again.


can you post a pedigree so we can see bloodline etc?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

the markins are unique....so its not 10000000% pure apbt.... and who knows maybe mine 73 years ago had a beagle as a distant cousin .....idk....doesnt matter all that much, ..... we hardly ask for pedigrees from our mates and here we are about to argue over something that really has no impact on one particular dog other than the fact that he is quite unique.

cheers to all , happy thursday


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a pure APBT no. the Merle pattern has never been a part of the genetic put of the APBT. Possibly some Bully blood line.

If I am not mistake the ABKC accepts all colors and patterns. I never saw any thing in the standard that disqualifies or even considers merle a fault.(http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/) Just saying, I know it had to be introduced some where but it did not come from APBT lines.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Not a pure APBT no. the Merle pattern has never been a part of the genetic put of the APBT. Possibly some Bully blood line.
> 
> If I am not mistake the ABKC accepts all colors and patterns. I never saw any thing in the standard that disqualifies or even considers merle a fault.(http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/) Just saying, I know it had to be introduced some where but it did not come from APBT lines.


It is not a bully color. And I had this come up awhile ago about the ABKC supposedly accepting merle I asked ABKC judge Ron Ramos and he clarified that merle IS NOT accepted either. There is some goof advertising ABKC 1st merle litter and he said most likely he is getting away with it by using a different color on the papers and lieing. Bullys come from Am staff and show bred APBT so how would you think merle would be in the bully lines? If your thinking of ticking thats different.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Adorable pup, I love calahoulas!!! There great hunting dogs, I can't wait to see how th our baby matures!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> the markins are unique....so its not 10000000% pure apbt.... and who knows maybe mine 73 years ago had a beagle as a distant cousin .....idk....doesnt matter all that much, ..... we hardly ask for pedigrees from our mates and here we are about to argue over something that really has no impact on one particular dog other than the fact that he is quite unique.
> 
> cheers to all , happy thursday


actually,the first thing i ask for is a pedigree.

"mother and father are owned by my cousin and those dogs are pure bred pitbulls."

the pedigree will show this.

when some one says bluenose its an instant red flag as there is no bluenose bloodline.

no one is trying to be mean here. when people like KMdog start saying things that are truth, its to clean up the absolute lies that are being touted as truth. when that happens those lies get reiterated as truth by those that dont know. the only way to solve the problem is to stick to the tried and proven truth, demand nothing less.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

this breed has a history that is absolutely galvinized and i wont let it get tarnished by the BYBers trying to make a buck.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> It is not a bully color. And I had this come up awhile ago about the ABKC supposedly accepting merle I asked ABKC judge Ron Ramos and he clarified that merle IS NOT accepted either. There is some goof advertising ABKC 1st merle litter and he said most likely he is getting away with it by using a different color on the papers and lieing. Bullys come from Am staff and show bred APBT so how would you think merle would be in the bully lines? If your thinking of ticking thats different.


I know that the color is not in the genetic code for the dogs. I said so in my post. I think they should clarify it in the standard. that is why i posted the link because it says all colors and patterns are acceptable.

I am not a Bully person but have been trying to get better understanding and some things are just not clear. i don't think the merle should be accepted. i was trying to point out, why people might be confused.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I know that the color is not in the genetic code for the dogs. I said so in my post. I think they should clarify it in the standard. that is why i posted the link because it says all colors and patterns are acceptable.
> 
> I am not a Bully person but have been trying to get better understanding and some things are just not clear. i don't think the merle should be accepted. i was trying to point out, why people might be confused.


Ya I understand that too, when I seen that guy advertising ABKC's 1st merle litter I was really dissapointed in the ABKC and they would have lost all my respect but I asked a Judge to double check cause the way they were wording it on there site I thought it was possible too. Glad I asked though I wouldnt have wasted my money registering all my dogs ABKC if that was the case. They should deff re word there site and make that a bit more clearer.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah but I understand. Took a while I remember to get standards even posted on the site.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

he is a cute puppy that's for sure, whatever he is. he will make a great pet for you I am sure. I just hope they don't continue to breed.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Darn ames where is my like button lol been on fb to much


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Darn ames where is my like button lol been on fb to much


I know right! lol I am always wanting to "like" on here too


----------



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

ok i didnt know that this will cause a big conflict... i just found out that his grandfather was an american bulldog.. i am sorry for giving wrong info but i feel like you guys think im going to be associated with all the papers and showing part of this breed.. i just wanted to find out more about this breed because he will be around all my horses and cattle and i just needed to know if they will be safe around the dog.. My brother had an accident with his pitbull where the dog attacked a calf and killed it so i just didnt want that to happen to me.. i didnt know this will come to a big thing.. and thank you for all those who said he is cute i agree!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

american bulldog doesnt have the merle gene either , but atleast you know he is mixed now. The animal aggression you are concerned about is possible with this breed. DA dog aggression and AA animal aggression are part of this breed so always prepare for it. For your live stock you can raise him around them , Id work onleash and any movement towards a cow or horse or whatever you have just correct it. Now saying that there is always a possibility that prey drive can kick in later on at any time , so leaving him outside with them to run free I might think twice { more with things like chickens I would say , thats what we have had issues with on our farm , had to rehome a couple dogs due to them chasing and killing chickens}. Just work with him alot hands on and start now while he is young. Good luck with him . { there are alot of threads on here about DA and such if you want to read more up on it just use the search at the top, as well as any other questions just ask.


----------



## Blue Nose_831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I see that i didnt put that the bulldog was half cattahula sorry again... and thank you for the advice.. thats what i have been doing so far i always take him to rodeos to socialize with horses cattle and people and of course other dogs.. he just barks a lot but just wants attention... thank you once again


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

That's one cute pup!


----------

